# Loose Tooth?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

My 6 yr old orange tabby has a lower-front tooth sticking out of his mouth. What I mean is its biting into his upper lip-like Sergeant Snorkle. He yowls and claws me if I attempt to touch it. Will it have to be pulled? rcat


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, it will have to be pulled. If the tooth is indeed loose your vet will check for severe gum disease and oral cancer because in cats teeth don't normally become loose. 
Actually, with something like this, if you possibly can, go straight to a veterinary dentist. 

Veterinary dentists:
http://www.avdc.org/dipl-list-table.htm


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I love Percy! I'll set an appointment ASAP,but could it be anything else? Maybe it somehow got pulled loose? He gets in fights with other cats. CANCER? He's had bad breath lately, but I thought that was normal for cats! I remember earlier this week ,before I got out of bed , Percy pounced my feet. I pulled my toe out of his mouth and he MEOWED... :?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Yup, another 'gotta get it pulled by a vet'. If he's got really bad breath, he probably needs a teeth cleaning while they're in there.

As for why, *shrug*. Not sure. My Kayla also had a top and bottom tooth go sideways, then started growing longer. I brush her teeth, and know she had perfect teeth till then. The vet's guess was that she snagged it on a toy or something, and pulled them loose.

Good luck to Percy, glad you're taking him in soon.


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

An abscess is the only other thing I can think of but I don't know if it would cause this problem.
Sometimes a tooth can also break right at the gumline (nothing shows when someone looks inside the cat's mouth), an infection develops and the whole thing becomes so painful the cat is unable to eat. But this is obviously not the case here, just thought I'd mention it. 
With your Percy I'm hoping for gum disease because no matter how bad that is, it's something that can be fixed.


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

A little bit of information:

http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/dental.html

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Conten ... ourceID=13


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Update here: Thanks.


----------

